# applying lime after first cut....now



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Would it be ok to apply lime now. The soil needs it now i have first cutting laying on ground. Would it be ok to apply as soon as hay is rolled? I know idealy its best applied in Fall/Winter.

Let me know your thoughts


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Unless you are applying a large amount, go ahead and apply now. Lime application does alter your soil chemistry in the short term so that's why you wouldn't want to apply a large amount mid-season.


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would be putting 2 ton per acre.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

umpire52 said:


> I would be putting 2 ton per acre.


How bad is your PH? I think I might split that up in two apps.....you'll eat up a plenty with high N requirements......this Bermuda?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In our area a small amount of hay fields get lime between various cuttings . I have seen times where lime was spread after a cutting and not enough rain came to properly incorporate the lime before the next cutting was mature and a lot of the lime ended up being balled up with the hay . That would make me mad


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

The only thing I would want to make sure of is enough rain to get it in before the next cutting. Lime takes a while to react, so the sooner you can get it out the better.


----------

